#  Ernährung >   Was frühstückt ihr am liebsten? >

## dabar

Hi Mädels und Jungs, was frühstückt ihr am liebsten?

----------


## junialtawebo

Am Wochenende am liebsten Brötchen. Das erste mit Kochschinken und Salami, das zweite mit Erdbeeremarmelade und Honig, das dritte mit Nutella. Dann kann das Wochenende kommen. 
In der Woche nach dem aufstehen Kaffeemaschine anstellen und nebenbei ein Frucht Smoothie zubereiten mit dem Stabmixer. Liebling ist der Erdbeeresmoothie. Banane halbieren, eine Kiwi vierteln, 2 Erdbeeren rein und etwas Erdbeersaft. Dann etwas Zucker ran (mag es gerne etwas süßer) und das ganze 2 Minuten mit dem Stabmixer mixen. Danach kommt das ganze in die Glasflasche für die Frühstückspause. Das das alles weiche Zutaten sind läßt sich das ganze schnell mit einem Stabmixer wie in der Braun Stabmixer Übersicht mixen. 
Was esst ihr denn so?

----------


## Läuft

Hallo,  am liebsten frühstücke ich einen (Frucht)joghurt mit Müsli (Haferfolocken, Rosinen, Haselnüsse, Sonnenblumenkerne, etc.). Dazu mische ich mir gerne geschnittene Apfelstückchen unter... hmmm

----------


## juce

Ich esse am liebsten so ein früchtemüsli .. oder joghurtmüsli von vitalis. ich sind soo lecker. oder halt vollkornbrot mit iwas drauf. ich ess eigentlich alles

----------


## Heike79

ich esse am liebsten Brötchen mit Käse oder Marmelade und dazu einen Tee. Müsli und Cornflakes mag ich nicht so gerne

----------


## Nilly

Ich bekomme morgens leider meistens recht wenig runter...eine Tasse Kaffee und vielleicht ein kleines Joghurt, mehr ist kaum drin

----------


## boki

Etwas leichtes, Müsli oder so was in die Richtung

----------


## hustikuss

Ich esse Joghurt mit frischen Früchten und Haferflocken oder Cornflakes drüber. yummy!

----------


## Donner

Ich esse am liebsten Brötchen mit Marmelade.

----------


## Wissenjäger

Ich esse eigentlich sehr gerne schon zum Frühstück etwas eher süßeres. Wenn ich mir zum Beispiel am Morgen frisches Obst zurechtmache, kleinschneide, und mir dann noch mit meinem Waffeleisen ein paar Waffeln mache, fängt der Morgen perfekt an. Ein bisschen Schokoladesirup noch dazu, Puderzucker darüber und das perfekte Frühstück ist fertig!

----------


## Kultig

Müsli mit Obst finde ich auch am besten  :Smiley:

----------


## Larunia

Ganz oben stehen immer noch die Cornflakes, mit viel Milch, Obst und einer Tasse Kaffee.

----------


## Kira01

Wenn ich mehr Zeit habe, quasi am Wochenende :Smiley:  dann esse ich am liebsten Brötchen mit Spiegelei. Während der Woche eher Obst

----------


## Sinaja

Ich frühstücke eigentlich am liebsten Brötchen mit Honig oder Marmelade. Hin und wieder mache ich mir auch gerne Müsli, in das ich Obst reinschnipple. Schmeckt auch.

----------


## Ervand

Am liebsten esse ich leichte Sachen zum Frühstück: Obst wie einen Apfel oder Banane oder auch Obst mit Yoghurt. Müsli ist auch so ein Klassiker, der immer geht  :Smiley:

----------


## fspade

Nix. Später dann eine Frucht. Noch später noch eine. Wunderbar.

----------


## bronchitosaurus

Ich frühstücke am liebsten trädischionell briddisch breckfest!

----------


## victoriaa

> Ich frühstücke am liebsten trädischionell briddisch breckfest!

 Mein erster Gedanke war: "Das kann doch nicht gesund sein!" Aber du machst das mit Sicherheit auch nicht unbedingt jeden Tag, hm?  :Grin:  Es gibt ganz verrückte Frühstücksauswüchse übrigens, was die Spanier da fabrizieren morgens ist auch wirklich nicht witzig https://magazin.kaufland.de/trends/k...ss-und-fettig/ Schön deftig und fettig, dazu noch Schoki.. Oh je, jetzt knurrt auch schon mein eigener Magen. 
Das Frühstück sieht bei mir sehr sauber aus. Seit zwei Monaten fahre ich auf veganen Pfaden, nehme neben Vollkornflocken auch mal Brötchen zu mir, dazu geschnibbeltes Gemüse, am Wochenende auch mal Obst. Da kann man dann auch mal die Zähne ruhen lassen, ehe man die Borsten wieder ranlässt.

----------


## Milisdowered

Bei mir ganz unterschiedlich. Meist was Leichtes, um nicht direkt soviel schweres im Magen zu haben. Oft mal gern ein Smoothie oder Obst.  :Smiley:  Ach und ein kaltes Glas Wasser mit 1 ausgepressten Zitrone ... besser kann man gar nicht in den Tag starten  :Smiley:

----------


## wind_und_wetter

Bei mir wechselt das Frühstück immer mal wieder. In letzter Zeit habe ich gerne ein oder zwei Gebäckstücke gegessen oder eine Scheibe Brot mit Nutella, jetzt fahre ich gerade aber total auf Porridge mit Obst ab.

----------


## Themarly

Ich esse sehr gerne deftig zum Frühstück. Also sowas wie Bacon und Rührei und natürlich Brot mit Wurst und Käse. Ab und zu auch mal ein Müsli oder Porridge. Die Abwechslung ist schon sehr wichtig.

----------


## Jula123

Wie meine Vorposter und Vorposterinnen esse ich auch sehr deftig zum Frühstück  :Smiley:  Ham und Eggs. Brot mit Käse etc.

----------


## Clemens Hermann

Hi dabar, 
ich frühstücke am liebsten Haferflocken mit Kokosmilch und evtl Früchten noch drin. :-) 
MfG

----------


## annamia

Also ich esse eigentlich jeden Tag Haferflocken mit Obst, Joghurt, Nüssen & Honig. Am Wochenende auch gerne mal Brötchen oder Bananen Pancakes  :Smiley:

----------


## Fragehagen

Ich könnte mir nicht jeden Morgen Waffeln machen... Bei mir ist es meist Kaffee. Und Croissant. Oder Joghurt und Früchte.

----------


## Harrypotter1

Hallo ich esse zum frühstück gerne Croissants. Entweder mit Nutella oder Marmelade  :Smiley:

----------


## Kultig

Aktuell esse ich gerne Joghurt mit frischen Früchten, jetzt gibt es ja langsam wieder sehr leckeres Obst, im Winter ist das ja selten der Fall...

----------


## Releckless

Ich frühstücke gerne Müsli mit Bananen und weiteren Früchten (je nachdem was wir daheim haben) und oft mit Quark anstelle von Milch.

----------


## Harrypotter1

hallo,
bei mir ist das oft sehr unterschiedlich.
Unter der Woche muss es leider immer etwas schneller gehen (jede Minute Schlaf zählt) und es reicht ift nur für ein Kaffee. Richtig lecker finde ich ein Naturjogurt mit frischen Früchten. Am Wochenende esse ich dann oft Brötchen mit Eiern.....mhhhhmmm

----------


## Karlo

Ich frühstücke zur Zeit super gerne Vollkorntoast mit Avocado! Oder pflanzlichen Aufstrichen. Die sind super lecker und erfrischen morgens. Und der Kaffee darf nicht fehlen.

----------


## Annabanana

hallo ihr Lieben,
ich LIEBE alles was mit obst zu tun hat (vorallem im Sommer)
und der Kaffee darf natürlich auch nicht fehlen. :Grin:

----------


## DerJens

Morgens wird bei mir gefastet! Schwarzer Kaffee und sonst nichts.  :Smiley:

----------


## MedTug

Gerne Früchte, die wechseln auch öfter. Was ich immer esse, ist Walnüsse mit Honig! Klingt vielleicht zunächst mal irgendwie eklig, ist aber super lecker, nahrhaft und gesund  :Smiley:

----------


## johannaungerer1

Am besten Haferflocken mit Ahornsirup und Milch - dazu noch Fruchtstücke  :Smiley:

----------


## Juletta

Ich esse gerne ein ausgewogenes Frühstück mit Ei, Knäckebrot und etwas Obst. Dazu einen schwarzen Kaffee oder ungesüßten Tee.

----------


## Herbert Pleger

Ich esse am liebsten Früchte bzw. irgendetwas leichtes um das Tagestief nicht zu erzwingen. So behält man die Konzentration und hat Power für seine Aufgaben.  
MfG

----------


## Treehugger

Ich mach mir einfach Haferflocken mit einer Banane und Sojamilch plus etwas Zimt. Schmeckt gut, ist günstig und schnell gemacht. Manchmal mach ich auch einen kleinen Apfel rein.

----------


## ricciodimare

> Morgens wird bei mir gefastet! Schwarzer Kaffee und sonst nichts.

 Bei mir geht es außer auf Reisen, sonntags und an den Feiertagen nahezu genauso zu. Mit dem Unterschied, dass ich oft einen Kaffee mit Milch trinke. Aber ich werde das gleich einmal meinen Eltern sagen... also, dass meine Vorgehensweise gesund ist, weil ich faste.  :Smiley:

----------


## blümchen79

Ich ernähre mich seit dem Sommer vegan und habe probiert, mein altes Frühstück zu "veganisieren"  :Zwinker: 
Da ich totaler Müslifan bin, gibt es bei mir meist Haferflocken mit Leinsamen, dazu Mandelmilch, eine Banane und Obst der Saison!

----------


## ricciodimare

Hut ab vor dieser Leistung! Auch wenn ich mir nicht vorstellen, Veganerin zu werden. Aber darf ich dich fragen, wo die Geschmacksunterschiede zwischen Kuh- und Mandelmilch liegen?

----------


## Shmenty

Am liebsten esse ich Müsli zum Frühstück. Dabei mische ich meistens Haferflocken mit klein geschnittenen Früchten.

----------


## peterschllr

Hi, 
am liebsten ein Berg an verschiedenen Früchten. Damit starte ich super in den Tag.  
MfG

----------


## Lena333

Also bei mir ist das Frühstück echt meine Lieblingsmahlzeit, absolut. Daher liebe ich es umso mehr, wenn ich keinen Stress habe in der Früh  :Zwinker:  Was ich frühstücke ist daher auch mega unterschiedlich, ich Liebs auch manchmal deftig, da koch ich auch mal hier und da. Omelett zum Beispiel  :Zwinker:  Ansonsten alles dabei vom klassischen Brötchen über Müsli mit Joghurt (ich finde übrigens Soja Joghurt auch megalecker!) bis hin zu einem leckeren Obstsalat oder auch Grießkoch. Ihr merkt schon, ich bin ein breakfast addict.  :Cheesy:

----------


## laserbär

Am häufigsten esse ich Weckerl oder vielleicht manchmal Cornflakes zum Frühstück, einfach weil es auch ziemlich schnell geht und man nicht so viel Aufwand hat. Aber wenn ich mal Zeit und auch vor allem Lust habe, mache ich mir ein Omelette mit frischem Schnittlauch. Aber von Würstchen zum Frühstück halte ich eigentlich nicht zu viel, um ehrlich zu sein.

----------


## ricciodimare

Seitdem ich nicht ins Büro gehe, konsumiere ich neben dem Kaffee zum Frühstück auch etwas Brot sowie Obst. Omelette mit Schnittlauch muss ich erst ausprobiere, aber wenn dann zum Mittagessen.

----------


## KarlH29

Hallo, 
ich weiß nicht, ich versuche in letzter Zeit so wenig wie möglich morgens zu Essen, bzw. zu frühstücken.
Habe auch schon mehrfach gelesen, dass Frühstücken gar nicht so gesund ist, wie 
man eigentlich meint. Ich mache auch aktuell eine 16:8 Diät, sprich ich esse ab 20:00 Uhr nichts, und dann erst wieder um 12:00 Mittags und mir geht es dadurch viel besser.

----------


## orlita01

Wenn wir Zeit haben, dann tischen wir auch sehr gerne richtig auf.
Frische Brötchen mit Wurst und Croissants mit Marmelade, das gibts bei mir uns
aber meistens am Sonntag.

----------


## Zedd

Frische Brötchen mit Käse esse ich am häufigsten. Manchmal habe ich aber Lust für was Süßes und mache ich mir eine Omelette mit Obst.

----------


## asmeralda

Ja ich frühstücke gerne gut und ausgiebieg.Ich mag gerne gutes Gebäck mit Marmelade oder Butter und Müsli zum Frühstück. Manchmal auch Obst und ein Rührei wenn ich mal Zeit habe.

----------

